# what do you guys think of family guy?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

one of the best tv shows thats come out in years


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I voted that i've never seen it, because I have actually never seen it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I think it's hit-or-miss. They've done some really funny stuff on that show, but a lot of it just falls flat. I really have to be in the mood for it, which isn't often.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think its funny and stupid but I still watch the program


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Aside from a couple episodes, I haven't watched it since its first and second seasons (which I have on DVD).

Except for Stewie (hilarious and the reason I watched), I never found the characters that funny (occasional gems, but not enough to keep me watching). The show would get an "OK" from me - not great, not bad.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Its the best show ever


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

It's funny but it can be a bit retarded sometimes.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Some of it is really funny, some not so much. Every episode seems to contain a lot of both. Even just the random 'hit or miss' aspect of all the crazy asides they do is sometimes pretty funny in itself.

I'd say I like it a fair amount but not love it. No option for that.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love it, mostly for Adam West. I would tap that into next October. 
(Actually, I think he's in his 80s now..... what am I saying? He'd still get it.)


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I love it. I don't think any other show has been this funny.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

garbage


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Its incredibly stupid and crass and yet I cannot stop watching it.... :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's entirely my type of humour, so I'll go with "love it".


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I have heard the name. I think it's a cartoon. 

I am old. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

eh!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It has it's moments i guess.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree. It has it's moments. The show is kind of "bro" to me. I feel like a 19-year-old guy would enjoy it more than I do. I think that's when I enjoyed the show the most. I find myself laughing at South Park a lot more, but even that show isn't always that great. Comedy Central is kind of bad in general. Why am I constantly skipping over a channel that is supposed to make me laugh? 

Adult Swim used to be the key to making me laugh. Even if I wasn't laughing, shows like Aqua Teen Hunger Force and Home Movies seemed to keep me in a good mood. I'm not into staying up until 11:45 on a Sunday night just to watch half an hour of episodes I've already seen, though.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think it's kind of stupid.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm obsessed with various books so I don't know. Sometimes I watch the news and the history channel.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I like it. Best cartoon show I can think of.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Worst show ever.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too childish for my tastes.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't love it but I catch it whenever it's on because it's better than anything else on tv but that isn't saying much. You should get rid of the racist vote and put something like "it's ok" 

It's kind of turning into south park. Mostly stale and dull with occasional brilliant episodes like the bird is the word episode.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not gonna lie, I really liked Family Guy for a while throughout high school.

Now I feel like I've seen every episode about sixteen billion times.


----------



## Lewis's~Princess18 (Feb 11, 2009)

iv watched it a few times. I like stewie, he is hilarious. but i find it a little to racist. I am Hispanic (puerto rican) and African American, and I just cant find it funny when my race and heritage is disrespected. JMO


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

go to familyguyx.net


----------



## lonelysoul1980 (Jul 26, 2008)

decent show, over the top definitely...

prefer the boondocks !


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I love Family Guy. Often upon re-watching episodes I will find subtle humor I had missed upon the first view.



Just Lurking said:


> Aside from a couple episodes, I haven't watched it since its first and second seasons (which I have on DVD).
> 
> Except for Stewie (hilarious and the reason I watched), I never found the characters that funny (occasional gems, but not enough to keep me watching). The show would get an "OK" from me - not great, not bad.


It's gotten way better since then.



Lewis's~Princess18 said:


> iv watched it a few times. I like stewie, he is hilarious. but i find it a little to racist. I am Hispanic (puerto rican) and African American, and I just cant find it funny when my race and heritage is disrespected. JMO


It is actually making fun of racism and racists by using some characters on the show as caricatures of racists and is pointing a finger at society to get it to realize that though they are joking about some of these things they really happen.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

It's funny sometimes. I really don't watch too much television, but I do watch Adult Swim. A lot of it is so stupid that it's funny.
And I've seriously never noticed any actual racism in the show... it's like something racist will happen, but it's done in a funny way. I can't explain it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is fascinating as to what they come up with on each episode. I love the 80s connections - I can't help but laugh. The Facts of Life ones with Jo the Hermaphrodite and Geri struggling at comedy had me in stitches!


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I like the Stewie character. I've only seen the show a few times, I don't really watch tv. My personal favorite sitcom was Married with Children, and I've enjoyed the few Boston Legal episodes that I've seen


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

For years I thought Rik Mayall did the voice for Stewie, then was happy to learn this wasn't the case. 

Painful, painful try-hard sewage.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Lewis's~Princess18 said:


> iv watched it a few times. I like stewie, he is hilarious. but i find it a little to racist. I am Hispanic (puerto rican) and African American, and I just cant find it funny when my race and heritage is disrespected. JMO


im hispanic too but it doesnt bother me. they make a lot of fun of homosexuals and religion as well but its not to be taken seriously


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

VCL XI said:


> For years I thought Rik Mayall did the voice for Stewie, then was happy to learn this wasn't the case.
> 
> Painful, painful try-hard sewage.


Oh yeah, because _The Young Ones_ is the epitome of intelligent comedy.

(joking, joking, I seem to offend everyone nowadays...)


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

definitly one of my favorite shows

the best parts are when they find a perfectly balanced joke of brian as smart but a still has traits of a dog. like when stewie made fun of him for killing a bird and leaving it at the door and brian yells "it was a gift for the family!" 

same idea with stewie as a baby too


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Stupidest show ever made.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

It took some time before I really warmed up to the show, but now I really like it.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

One of my favorite animated shows!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Good show, it is on CN on weekdays around 10 pm CT and I usually watch it. Even if I've seen the episodes before, although some of the flashback comedy angle does grow old.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it's hilarious!!!!!!!!!! One of the best shows ever! 

Completely my sense of humour! I love it!


----------



## shydirtbikeguy (Jan 8, 2004)

laura024 said:


> I think it's kind of stupid.


that is why I love it:haha


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

*It Rules!*

This is one of the greatest shows ever! I used to adore The Simpsons before it got kinda lame when it seemed like the interns took over so this is my new fave for animated tv. I also love The Boondocks and The Oblongs on Adult Swim. Go Stewie, you twisted little *******, you!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

It's been a while since I've watched it, but I recall it being very funny.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> Oh yeah, because _The Young Ones_ is the epitome of intelligent comedy.
> 
> (joking, joking, I seem to offend everyone nowadays...)


Haha, or even _Bottom _and _Drop Dead Fred_.

I like _Drawn Together _more when it comes to mean-spirited animated train wrecks, even if it's probably more guilty of what I'd criticize _Family Guy_ for.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I love family guy. I think it's really neat and funny and clever.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I thought the episode this past Sunday was okay. I liked Stewey playing guitar and his Bryan Adams cover.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> Haha, or even _Bottom _and _Drop Dead Fred_.
> 
> I like _Drawn Together _more when it comes to mean-spirited animated train wrecks, even if it's probably more guilty of what I'd criticize _Family Guy_ for.


I've only seen "Drawn Together" a few times, but didn't really care for it, initially. However, I happened to stumble upon it a few days ago.... They were driving on the interstate and made a lame joke about there being a novelty license plate lane; as they passed, one of the 'novelty' plates said "My wife is dead." Maybe I was drunk, but I laughed hard as hell.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

VCL XI said:


> Haha, or even _Bottom _and _Drop Dead Fred_.


drop dead fred is a classic of modern cinema.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

The (everything I do) I do it for you song parody in the latest episode is why I like and dislike family guy at the same time. It was brilliant, but did they really have to do the entire 6+ minute song? That's just lazy writing and Mcfarlane has addmited they do it to take up air time. It's sharper than southpark and current simpsons but it will never reach the brilliance of the mid season simpsons. :um


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

listenjusting said:


> It wasn't really advertised that Family Guy was finally on TV over here, so by the time I was aware of that it was practically the last episode.


What do you mean? It's still on. It was cancelled in 2002, but did so well on DVD and on Cartoon Network's Adult Swim Fox reversed their decision and brought it back in 2005. I think now it's better than ever. It's currently contracted until 2012.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "love it"


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

99% OF THE JOKES ARE IRRELEVANT TO THE PLOT AND COMPLETELY INTERCHAGABLE WITH ONE ANOTHER.

peter- "HEY, REMEMBER THE TIME I WENT SCUBA DIVING/DANCING/SKATING/ON HOLIDAY/CAMPING/FLYING/SWIMMING/SINGING LESSONS WITH/TO THE CINEMA/DENTIST/SUPERMARKET/MOON WITH KING TUTAN KAAHMOON/LAWRENCE FISHBURN/SAMUEL L. JACKSON/BARRY WHITE/LEONARDO DI CAPRIO/JANNIFER ANNISTEN?" *CUTS TO SCENE* 

IT'S AS THOUGH THEY HAVE THE CREATIVITY TO DREAM UP AND ANIMATE QUICK, STUPID GAGS, BUT THEY DON'T HAVE THE WRITING SKILL OR MOTIVATION TO MEANINGFULLY TIE THESE GAGS INTO A SEMI-INTERESTING PLOT. SO INSTEAD THEY JUST SCATTER THEM RANDOMLY THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE SHOW.

SO WHAT YOU END UP WITH IS: A VERY WEAK NON-INSPIRING AND INSTANTLY FORGETTABLE PLOT FULL OF DISTRACTING IRRELEVANT "COMEDY INTERLUDES" AND A BUNCH OF 1-DIMENSIONAL CHARACTERS WITH NO MORE PERSONALITY THAN TOM AND JERRY. COMPLETELY DOSILE, BRAINDEAD SOUL-DECAYING HUMOR IN THE FORM OF RANDOM GAGS SPREAD ACROSS A CANVAS OF BELOW-AVERAGE STORY WRITING AND ANNOYING VOICES.

IT APPEALS TO PEOPLE WITH THE MENTAL AGE OF 6-12. 



Anyway, I love it.

It's totally on my wavelength.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

That's from "Peterotica" from the fourth season airing first in April 2006. That's the first season to air after being un-cancelled.



Coward said:


> 99% OF THE JOKES ARE IRRELEVANT TO THE PLOT AND COMPLETELY INTERCHAGABLE WITH ONE ANOTHER.
> 
> peter- "HEY, REMEMBER THE TIME I WENT SCUBA DIVING/DANCING/SKATING/ON HOLIDAY/CAMPING/FLYING/SWIMMING/SINGING LESSONS WITH/TO THE CINEMA/DENTIST/SUPERMARKET/MOON WITH KING TUTAN KAAHMOON/LAWRENCE FISHBURN/SAMUEL L. JACKSON/BARRY WHITE/LEONARDO DI CAPRIO/JANNIFER ANNISTEN?" *CUTS TO SCENE*
> 
> ...


Yes, Family Guy is different from most sitcoms in this respect, though their are some that do similar things (Scrubs). In many ways Family Guy is a sketch comedy show and a sitcom at the same time, an original and good idea in my opinion. Also most of the jokes would go right over a 6-12 year olds head, and they wouldn't get most of the references.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

listenjusting said:


> Yeah, but I live in a small, underdeveloped country where the kitchen is still round and where the boxes are still wooly.
> Maybe you could tell me which season I've been watching? There was an episode where Stewie started to freak out when he noticed glass was sticking out of his forehead, and he didn't know whether to leave it in or to take it out.


Also wooly boxes makes me think dirty things about sheep.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

Love it! Family Guy rocks. I love that it's so incredibly stupid and pointless.


----------



## missionhillandy (Jun 5, 2007)

One of the best shows ever made


----------



## Jerzy007 (Mar 23, 2009)

Whack! I like the Office, Flight of the Conchords, Eastbound and Down, and One Tree Hill is my soap..hehe. Although I know alot of people who love Family Guy, for me itz just a show that comes on after Seinfeld at night with an annoying entrance song.hehe


----------



## Blondie789 (Mar 11, 2009)

I watch it whenever its on,i love it


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Nobody messes with Adam We


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I've enjoyed it the few times I've seen it. It appeals to my sick humor.


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

Funny show. I don't get what they're making fun of sometimes but everything else is really good.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

hyacinth_dragon said:


> I've enjoyed the few Boston Legal episodes that I've seen


Boston Legal wrapped up for good a few months ago and it was about time. It started out as a great show that I truly loved.

Unfortunately, the show really went down hill in the final season. The writers would beat you over the head with their political views in every episode. I don't enjoy shows that preach to me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I flipped by it a couple of times, but it looked lame. I'm not really into cartoons.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

It was AWESOME early on, but now it just seems like they're gasping for plot and jokes a lot of the time. Still have great episodes from time to time.



UltraShy said:


> Boston Legal wrapped up for good a few months ago and it was about time. It started out as a great show that I truly loved.
> 
> Unfortunately, the show really went down hill in the final season. The writers would beat you over the head with their political views in every episode. I don't enjoy shows that preach to me.


Yeah, but the idea of Danny and Allen getting married was freaking hilarious imo, preaching aside. MAD COW DISEASE FTW!


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Oops :dd


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Phoebus said:


> I've enjoyed it the few times I've seen it. It appeals to my sick humor.


seth mcfarlane was born in the '70s so a lot of the jokes in that sitcom are referencing things that you were either not around for or were too young to know about


----------

